# Shhhhh......



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

Only 6 but they are big. Smallest one is 16 inches for reference.....


----------



## Magnolia Outdoors Guy (Apr 19, 2014)

Nice! Going Friday night somewhere on the Mississippi coast. I'm hyped!


----------



## Flounder Hounder (Nov 9, 2008)

Congratulations! good catch.


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Very nice stringer. Fishing? Don't see any holes in them... Great catch.


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

OHenry said:


> Very nice stringer. Fishing? Don't see any holes in them... Great catch.


Gigged


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

i'll take that haul anytime! good job!


----------

